# Mah Spanwz Thred



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Setting up the tank and introducing the first pair tonight :-D

Dan X Venus (Formerly #49):

Set up: 5 gallon about 1/2 filled. Roughly 3 IAL, some guppy grass, java moss, 50 watt heater, lid for nest site. 

Right now I have the pair in a divided Lee's Betta keeper letting them start flirting... both are being quite responsive  Just waiting for the tank to heat up then I'll introduce them, female in a plastic pet store cup.

Venus is being very submissive. Almost immediately she barred up and put her head down. I think a submissive female will be a good match for Dan.

Pics coming soon... I hope they spawn tomorrow because I'm off but more than likely it'll be the next day.


The next pair is going to be...

Russell x Katie(formerly #51):

Set up will be a 10 gallon filled to about 5 inches. Anarchis and whatever other plants I can find locally. 50w heater and IAL.

I'll set up that tank and introduce them either tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Cant wait to see picz


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ooo yey! I can't wait to see pics  Hope the spawns are successful for you! What am I saying, of course they will be


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait for pics, either!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh! Awesome!! Let us know how it goes!! There are going to be some great fish this year!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Good luck! Can't wait to see what you get out of these spawns!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I introduced the first pair about 30 mins ago. Something told me to go ahead and release the female and boy am I glad I did. She immediately went to the potential nest site and was nudging him. She's totally ready. Dan's a little clueless still. 

They swam around together for about 15 minutes and now Dan's decided he doesn't like her and is chasing her around. She's still barred up and not clamped so I'm not worried about it. I'm turning the lights out pretty soon so they'll calm down after that.

Pics uploading now... I'll post them in about 10 mins


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like my he-she from Karen...aggressive but he spawned


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Pics!

Dan X Venus..













































A short vid of them interacting...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnqKakgb80M

Here they are about 2 mins before I released her..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anjVYbM-Q4U

After I released her..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAKjbI5L4xc

Russell x Katie














































I thought I got video of them but apparently I didnt :? Oh well.. I'll get some tomorrow. They're definitely going to need longer jar time and more hides because they're both aggressive... not a bad thing though.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow your breeders look really good;Dan and Venus are very responsive.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

What a lovely pair! I hope things go well.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're stunning! Both pairs are going to make beautiful babies!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh wow, these will make some very nice baby's


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Morning update... so far only a few bubbles blown here and there, no sign of a nest and Venus is still hiding. I was going to borrow someone else's nest but no one has one built today (probably because I did water changes on most of the breeder tanks last night. 

Bout to have my morning coffee and then set off to wally world and lfs to get the things I need to set up another spawning tank. Originally I was just going to use my 5 gallon tubs but I really want to get good fry pics this time around so I'm going with glass tanks.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Good luck with both spawns! The pairs are amazing, especially Venus lol she's really cute. Hey if both our pairs both successfully spawn, then they'll be about the same age  I'm getting mine on Thursday and am gonna dump em' in the spawn tank the next day. I'm trying Black Copper HM's instead of the HMPKS. 

Oh and great vids, lol love the music. Pretty girl, rock, rock, rock. Do the pretty girl rock, rock, rock. <3 that song.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL.. I didn't realize my radio was that loud.

Mid-day update. Nest is underway and neither fish seem stressed. Still doing a lot of chasing but no nips so far *knock knock knock knock on wood*

Off to get supplies for the other tank. Really hoping they spawn today but it looks like it won't be until tomorrow morning.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Your fishies are beautiful!
All these spawns going make this forum so exciting! I can't wait to see pictures.
Best of luck! I really hope they give you LOTS of healthy fry.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous fish. I enjoyed seeing them interact.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Those videos are great! I sure do like the way the female is looking....This should be a pretty spawn....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet they'll spawn while you're out. lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Probably while I'm at work tomorrow.. little buggers. Actually the female is hiding less now... they may just spawn this evening. I hope so... I really want to get a lot of video with these spawns so it would be awesome to catch them in the act.

Came back with some plants (nearly picked up an Opaque PK with a bad eye... but they wouldn't give him to me) but no heater. They didn't have any of the brands I like so I'm going to borrow a heater from another tank temporarily.

I changed my mind and decided to set up the rubbermaid bin instead of a 10 gallon tank for the other pair for the simple reason that I want to fit both spawn tanks on one shelf. I'm going to use the money I saved doing that to get a decent light to put over both tanks.

I also ordered some frogbit and am about to go on AB to look for more plants.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Here are just a couple pics of the second pair. Picture quality sucks because of plastic bin.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ugh!! Still no action!

Dan has decided he has ADHD and has two half made nests in opposite corners of the tanks, neither of which are good enough for spawning. I took a nest from one of my juvies and put it in on top of one of his nests to try to get him going. Still chasing but no fin damage yet.

Russell has a very nice little nest going but no spawning so far.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Could you maybe move one of his nests and join it with the other?
Either way, I bet they'll spawn for you soon!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The problem is he keeps chasing the female who keeps running into the nests trying to escape.

If they haven't spawned by the end of the day tomorrow I might take the female out and put Myrtle in there since she's a little more aggressive.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!!! 

Just as I was typing "Still no action " Dan and Venus FINALLY started embracing!!!

WOOT.. going to get vid!!!


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Yay congratulations! I want lots and lots of video LOL. I get my pair in 2 days, I cant wait. I've never seen wrapping before in person, so hopefully they do. 

Good luck!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Yay they're doing it!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

WOOOOHOOOO! Go, Dan!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Only 1 egg so far (not picked up BTW) but I really think I caught the very beginning so they're still practicing.. they're not wrapping every time quite yet.

I have one vid of a practice wrap and I'll get more once they start producing eggs.

It was really cute. They wrapped like 5 times then the female went off and Dan was like "WTH

? Get back here!" and when and got her and brought her back to the nest.

They're being very gentle. 

ETA..

AND... now they're wrapping under the other nest >.< I swear these fish have ADD


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Awwww, fishy romance. =D I had a dream last night that my female (Blush)squeezed between my dividers and spawned with Banana Freckles, which makes no sense because they live in separate end caps of the 10 gallon.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good job Dan! Dan Dan he's the man!

Hey, they tried to deliver your shipment and nobody was home......Do you know what is going on?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Two hours and still going strong  Venus is helping put eggs in the nest. The second pair is looking like they're getting close... maybe even by tonight.

I just emailed you Karen  She picked them up from the post office about an hour ago :-D


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Yay how many eggs are there? Can't wait to see some pics and vids. Good luck!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL... I stopped counting after I hit 20 something and that was over an hour ago. I'm good with any number they want to give me 

I'll try to post the pics tonight... I just want to wait until they're finished so I can upload all the pics at once.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

WOOHOO! So happy for you, 1f2f! I'm glad things are going well!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

She dropped 16 eggs on the last embrace and there are a LOT more eggs in the nest... my best guess is at least 100 by this point.

Looks like I'm going to be getting the big spawn I hoped for


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I hope you can take some pictures/video soon! I'm sure we would all like to see the progress!


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Lol you better have jars ready! And no social life so you have enough time to change the water on the jars. 

I should be good. lol


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yay! Congrats Jackie! Hopefully the second pair spawns soon as well.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Jars.. not yet. Social life.. nope LOL. I'm going to wait and see how many fry turn out before ordering jars.

I'm uploading pics and vids now.. it's gonna be a while because I think I have like 3 or 4 videos LOL. 

They are STILL spawning. At this point there's almost more eggs than nest. I saw two eggs just floating around the tank. Hopefully Dan'll build up his nest more once they're done spawning.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Omg you gonna have lots of babies. Please let mine spawn that much, please?  Lol though if they do I'll have to order more beany boxes which means more money.....better get a job.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

OK.. here are the pics. Video is going to take a little longer.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow that is one big girl o.o No wonder there are so many eggs, she look like she swallowed a marble! lol at least they didn't eat them.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah I agree with Panthera she is BIG!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Huge girl is HUGE! Love the pics.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL.. y'all should see Myrtle.. now that's a big lady!

Venus is looking quite thin right about now. She just dropped 20 eggs on one embrace! They'll probably finish pretty soon. I think her being so huge is part of what took them so long to really get a good embrace going. Now they're acting like pros.





....and to think... I was worried about the snail eating the fallen eggs. :roll:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My super red female is HUGE! When I spawned her to my male it took them 2 hours to get it down.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They've been at it for 3 hours now 

Here's a share...

I've been singing this to them all day. Seems to fit and gramma (me) could use a shot of patro-o-o-on after this spawn LOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xcNrnDC9Qg


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm not one for playin love songs during spawning....partyin songs do the trick much better


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

First embrace was around 2:45 pm and Dan began to chase Venus off at around 6:10...so they were spawning for over 3 hours. I went ahead and removed Venus right away. 

This was the best spawn I've ever had! My first spawn was similar and faster but not nearly as many eggs... there's gotta be over 200 methinks.

Nest...









Venus now...










If Russell/Katie haven't spawned by the time I get home from work tomorrow I'll probably just separate them. I have more than enough babies on my hands right now LOL


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats! Many happy fry to you!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok.. the videos are finally ready and then I'll quit spamming XD

(excuse my rambling.. I didn't realize I was talking LOL)

First embraces... not pretty LOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oywkoTUaiKI

Getting the hang of it (also called "yes I talk to my fish too much")
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbCdmz7uKJQ

I call this one..."Jackie learns to count!" ;-) Excuse the dropped flashlight and "Finding Nemo" playing in the background
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCWh1p0JUv0


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I already watched all three since I'm subscribed to you. I watched them backwards, too. LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That song was cute! I've never heard it before. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The videos were great!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow 1F2F, that was pretty awesome to watch! That spawn looks giant~ Hopefully all the little fry will hatch soon.

Oh, and I know this doesn't really relate to the breeding topic, but how long have you had your apple snail? He's giant!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I got Rocket after Christmas. He was pretty much that size when I got him... maybe a little smaller. I got him from www.bobstropicalplants.com. I really want an Ivory one but all the ones locally look bad.

The fry should hatch late tomorrow through Thursday. I'm hoping Dan isn't a fry eater so I can leave him with the fry Friday and Saturday while I make a quick trip home.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They were so cute working together! And I agree, that snail is HUGE!


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

Awesome vid! I hope the fry come out pretty just like the parents!!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Cool... I've always wanted an apple snail, but I've been worried that my water would be too soft for him or her.

hopefully he isn't.... The videos show he's gentle while courting, so maybe that'll carry over to how he cares for his fry.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Aww the vids are great! I love how he doesn't think he has her in the right position so he starts tail slapping her xD Wow 200!? o.o that is a great spawn! Good luck to Dan when the fry start hatching, he's gonna be a busy Betta.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> Jars.. not yet. Social life.. nope LOL. I'm going to wait and see how many fry turn out before ordering jars.
> 
> I'm uploading pics and vids now.. it's gonna be a while because I think I have like 3 or 4 videos LOL.
> 
> They are STILL spawning. At this point there's almost more eggs than nest. I saw two eggs just floating around the tank. Hopefully Dan'll build up his nest more once they're done spawning.


Where do you get your jars?
I hope to breed my two someday, but I want to be well educated on them and be prepared. I'm having a hard timing finding ideal jars.

I can't wait to see how your fry turn out!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, those were fantastic videos! They're such an awesome little pair!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Karens females are awesome...in fact her males are too. I have not yet had one failed spawn from any of her fish and the last two males I used were good fathers so hopefully that tradition will continue.

I get my jars online from a place called CCW I think. I'm at work now but when I get home I'll post the link.

So far Dans being good. He's been under the nest the last two times I checked on him.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Oops, I accidentally deleted my subscription to this thread, so I'm just commenting again to re-subscribe. Silly me!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Congratulations on the spawn!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I had so much fun watching... great videos and pics!
Congrats on the new spawn!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Vil, can you please fed ex me that girl in your avatar? lol


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Ummm... NO!!!
She's told me she likes Texas better LOL!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Errrgghh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got home to find half the nest gone and the snail munching away. Every spawn thread I've read has said they don't eat viable eggs. I'm so pissed!! Poor Dan was just sitting under his nest watching the snail like WTF??

Luckily I caught it so there's still quite a few eggs left, at least 50. Dan's being very good about taking care of them so hopefully all the survivors will hatch. Once I get him out of the tank I'm going to start re-conditioning to spawn again in 2-3 weeks.

I separated the other pair today as well. The male was being too aggressive for my tastes... he was beyond the point of normal chasing and at the point of harassment and the female was starting to get beat up. I'm going to re-condition them as well and try again in a week or two... next time I'll jar the male and release the female first and try a 10 gallon tank so she has more room to escape and hopefully tire him out.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I NEVER use snails in my spawn tanks......I actually don't use snails at all.....I did away with them years ago when I caught them eating my live fry......


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

After this I'm done with them. I used to just have small snails in my spawn tanks but I didn't want to dig some up to throw in there so I just threw the big guy in. Everything I'd ever heard was "Oh they only eat bad eggs"....bs!

I just keep telling myself I can spawn again and at least half of the eggs were saved... but ugh.. that was such a nice big spawn!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thats awful. Im really sorry. I dont like snails either... I hated cleaning after them during my first spawn. Hope your babies hatch.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I hope they do too... should be tomorrow. Dan's moved them to the other nest and is staying right under them, adding bubbles and moving them around. I took the light off his tank so it's sort of dark (although he's getting a little room light) so hopefully he won't be too stressed out.

I took a good hard look at all the fish today and Tallahassee raised his fin and volunteered to go into the other spawning tank. Myrtle is chock full of eggs so I'm going to try to get a spawn from them while I'm reconditioning Russel/Katie. 

This pair has spawned 2 times before... the first time Myrtle destroyed the nest and the second time was right as I was hitting my depression a few months ago and I lost all of the fry. I'm hoping since they're old pros that they'll get right down to business. I transferred T's nest from his tank to the spawning tank to hopefully get him going.

NO snails this time!!

Here's that pair.


















This pair should give me Multi, MG, and *hopefully* Melano. I'm also thinking there may be a little marble in there as well since Myrtle has a few red spots on her anal fin. You can see one of them in the pic I posted (it's an older pic).


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, Tallahassee is a BEAST. He's amazing!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Good luck with this pair and hopefully you do get some melanos!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

sign me up for a pair from any of your spawns. I don't care what colors, any will do. They are so beautiful I find myself drooling over them. LOL


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Tallahassee is my pride and joy  

He doesn't have all those fins right now but I actually think it'll be easier for him to spawn now that his fins are short (although I still hope they'll grow back soon). 

I hope I get my melanos :-D ... even if I just get one male to keep I'll be happy.

This pair is great... T went right to building his nest and is going back and forth between nesting and flirting. I'm thinking Myrtle may need a little extra time in the jar to prepare her eggs because she's not barring up yet (which is weird because she was the other day)... I'm going to be patient and take things slow.

ETA... Love your new Avatar Beat ;-) I didn't even realize that was him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry the snail ate some of the eggs.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

We have tails! Checked this morning before work and saw a bunch of little tails hanging from the nest. I'll try to get pics when I'm off.

Tallahasse built a gorgeous nest over night better than Dan and Russell's combined LOL... Although Myrle still isn't looking ready to be released... I may hold off on releasing her until Saturday and just spend the extra days doing more conditioning.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yay! Congrats on the wigglers!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay!!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

It is a shame that a snail ate some of the eggs. Is the sire the one that was once thought to be female? By looking at the pair, I bet the fry will turn out awesome! By the way, I have noticed that my betta fry seem to enjoy bite sized escargot after about 4 weeks of age.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I wish work would go by faster! I wanna count tails.

The sire is the one that we all thought was female... And I'm SO glad he isn't... He's turning out to be a great breeder and father.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Haha! I wish they would grow faster too!!
I sit and stare at my fry willing them to grow LOL!
The male is beautiful!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yay! Congrats on your wrigglers!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's a picture..my camera's macro setting sucks so this is the best I could do. I'm guessing there's at least 50 in there. Dan's doing a great job keeping them together.

I'm going home tomorrow for a quick trip to pick up my Multi male and surprise MG male I bought from Karen last week. I doubt they'll be free swimming by the time I get back on Saturday evening but if they are there should be plenty enough infusoria in the tank to tide them over. From then on I'm going to do VE for the first 3 days or so and then VE and BBS. I also have ready to feed cultures of micro, walter, and bannana worms coming from Basement Bettas.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Awww, cute little babies!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

How in the heck did I miss this thread!!! I had the same issue with snails eating eggs, but Brick kept ramming him until I reached in and grabbed the snail. He was P.O.

Best of luck to you Jackie. Glad to see you back in business.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome pic!!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Great pic! I wish my camera would take pictures like that... I've been wanting to share pics of my fry but cannot get a decent one.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

1fish2fish,

Congrats on your fry! 

And the banishing of Mr. Evil Snail, yay!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks guys  Dan has that new father "what did I get myself in to" look.

My camera has it's good and bad days. This picture is one out of like 20 LOL Its infuriating because it'll focus the picture perfectly clear and then snap it blurried. I'm hoping to get a nicer camera with a macro lens for my birthday.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Well.... the best laid plans....

Somehow Myrtle managed to knock the cup she was floating in over.. get out through the air hole I had poked in the top.. and spawn with Tallahassee. Now I'm gonna have to wait an hour or two before leaving so I can separate them after they're done spawning. I already see eggs in the nest but I just got home from work so I dont know how long they've been at it.

I'm kinda irritated at myself because I wanted to get out of here ASAP (before my body realizes I've been up since 4 am and crashes) but I'm so freaking happy that they're spawning that I guess it's worth the delay :-D

Dan Dan the man is an awesome father! He's keeping all the kids firmly up in that nest and is there to catch them if they fall. They should be free swimming by tomorrow I'm thinking. I'll probably leave Dan in there for the first week unless he decides to munch on the fry.... after that I'm gonna take him out because I think the water changes would be too stressful on him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Myrtle didn't want to fool around. She wanted to get right to it! lol


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

watched the vids on the first page. Venus was so cute! she was all "c'mon! i wanna lay eggs! c'mon! ooh, a snail...." so cute! <3 glad you have babies! :d they're all beautiful bettas. :3


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

1fish2fish,

Myrtle: "Argh, I'm so full of eggs, I'm gonna burst! Sorry, Human, but I'm not gonna wait... *FLIP*... woo-hoo, I'm free, I'm free... Hey, big boy... nice bubble nest you've got there..."


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL, Here Fishy Fishy!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Sweeda88,

;D When ya gotta spawn, ya gotta spawn!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL.. for someone who couldn't wait the spawn sure sucked. About an hour after I posted they were done and there's not more than 50 eggs in the nest I'd guess. I think they both needed more conditioning time. Maybe we'll try another spawn in a month or so once the current fry are bigger.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh, silly fish... 

Well, here's hoping you've got 50 of the most beautiful fry ever beheld by humankind hatching soon...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Awwwww! Babies! So cute.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow Venus, such a pretty name for such a pretty betta!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Here's a picture..my camera's macro setting sucks so this is the best I could do. I'm guessing there's at least 50 in there. Dan's doing a great job keeping them together.
> 
> I'm going home tomorrow for a quick trip to pick up my Multi male and surprise MG male I bought from Karen last week. I doubt they'll be free swimming by the time I get back on Saturday evening but if they are there should be plenty enough infusoria in the tank to tide them over. From then on I'm going to do VE for the first 3 days or so and then VE and BBS. I also have ready to feed cultures of micro, walter, and bannana worms coming from Basement Bettas.


And wow so many fry !!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I got back from a quick trip home today and the fry are free swimming  There's a lot of them! I'm guessing at least 70 from what I saw at the surface.

Tallahassee's fry also hatched  There seems to be at least 20 in there, more like 50 most likely. Still a small spawn but the wrigglers are looking good right now. My guess is they should be free swimming tomorrow.

I have cultures on the way but in the meantime I'm feeding VE. I'll start BBS at around week 2 I'm thinking.

I'm going to start adding water tomorrow and once the tank is full I'll begin doing daily water changes, probably around 7-10 days from hatch.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Sounds good!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yay! I can't wait to see more pictures... I love pictures of fry!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I actually managed to get a few decent pics.

Dan's Fry...




































Tallahassee's Kids...


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Awww, that's awesome! Such good daddies!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, awesome pics!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah.. I figured out my camera has this nifty crop option that can zoom in really close on parts of the picture. The actual picture is not that close.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, 1fish2fish....this entire thread has left me WAY too excited to get my guys spawning! Thanks so much for the info, pictures and videos. They are so beautiful/awesome/fascinating!!!!

Your fish are gorgeous too, I might add!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Despite the overzealous snail... you still have enough fish to work with in the next generation.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

oml I WANT ONE!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I may or may not be keeping fish to breed for the next generation. That will be contingent on if I can get myself an apartment off campus before Fall. Trying to breed a line is too difficult woth housing already breathing down my neck about the tanks I do have. If I get something really nice I might hold a pair or two because I really would like to break into the show scene next year. I have to admit I already have an import multi that I'm considering getting for an out cross as well as looking at some blues. To be honest I'll be ecstatic if I can just get them to full size

Thanks for all the compliments guys... I'm really excited about these spawns.. The fact that I got up at 4:30 am so I would have time to feed them before work is proof LOL


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Sad sad sad day 

When I went to add more water to the baby tanks last night I noticed that there didn't seem to be many fry in Tallahassee's tank, I could only ever count 5 or6 and I know there were more than that. Then I saw him eat one of the fry :shock: I pulled him out right away but I'm wondering how many fry he's eaten  every other time I checked on him I never noticed him munching on fry.

Then I went to Dan's tank. He's been a great father but as I was looking around I saw several dead fry on the bottom of the tank  I don't know why they died but I assume its from my vinegar eels. I'm thinking they may be too concentrated. I wouldn't think that tiny bit of vinegar would hurt as I've fed all my fry the same way but its the only thing I can think of.. everything else was perfect. I aged my water with a heater and added it slowly via drip, the temp in the tank never fluctuated and my water parameters have not changed.

I'm so bummed.. my big spawn has turned into a small spawn and my medium spawn is hardly a spawn at all.

I'm about to wash out a spare tank and put all the fry in there and then bleach the other two tanks. I've got everyone in conditioning mode right now so in a week or so I can try again with someone.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

How old were the fry when you fed them? Feeding them too young can kill off a spawn.....


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your loss of fry  Hopefully the ones you do have grow up to be big and strong. The pics are amazing!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I started feeding them 3 days after free swimming which is what I've done in the past. They seemed to be going along fine until yesterday.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

They look very healthy in the photo's.....That is odd they would drop like that.....Are you sure they didn't get velvet or ich? 

I'm very sorry you lost them....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm wondering about velvet. They're still so small I can't really see it on them (plus my eyesight is horrible anyways). I think to err on the safe side I am going to treat them for velvet.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I always use 1 drop per gallon of Aquari-sol in my spawn tanks....I do the same for every single water change...This prevents velvet......


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll have to order some of that. I was just about to put in an order for supplies anyways.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that you lost a lot of fry. That sucks. =(


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh no! :-( I'm sorry that something went wrong with your betta spawn. I hope that some fry from that spawn pull through.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw, I'm sorry. Think of it this way, the strong will survive. Still, thats rough.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

oh my im really sorry to hear what happened 1fish2fish 

I hope everything goes better for you, sometimes its natural selection that some fry died off(?) in any case hope the fry become stronger.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm hoping it's just a freak occurance but it's still upsetting.. especially after having such a great spawn from Dan then the stupid snail, now this. I hope the universe isn't trying to tell me something because I'm notoriously hard headed and I'll keep trying til I get it right!

I managed to find Aquarisol at my stupid LFS. I try not to support them if I don't have to because they're morons about bettas, they take good care of them.. but they're morons. Since I was there I also bought an Assassin snail as well. I'm hoping the aquarisol helps. I'm going to move all the fry here in a few minutes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Jackie, I'm so sorry about your fry! Good luck with the rest of them.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost your fry... don't give up!
Aquarisol is my fish's friend... I too use it all the time and never had a problem *knocks on wood*. I've never done without it so I cannot really tell if it does make a difference but I'm trusting it does. 
You were lucky to find it at the LPS, I looked everywhere for it and ended up ordering online.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh no!! I'm sorry about the lost fry. Hopefully all of the remaining ones make it!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ugh.. whatever this is it is SERIOUS. I had at least 10 fry left alive from the Dan spawn last night and today when I went to remove them from the tank I found 3 survivors out of a spawn of over 100 fry. There are these strange things swimming around the tank that I'm about to look up. I'm wondering if they didn't have something to do with the fry's death. There were a LOT of tiny bodies on the bottom  poor babies.

Although I might catch flack for it I am culling the remaining 3 fry if they don't make it through the night (in the QT container I put them in). I don't want to risk them infecting the other spawn that is (knock on wood) healthy despite Tallahassee going all Hannibal the cannibal on them.

This is a real bummer. I'm going to bleach the tank and heater before using them again and I'm going to QT the plants.

The other spawn I counted at least 10 fry that look very healthy, no dead can be seen so I'm pretty sure that they'll do fine now that they don't have to worry about being eaten.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry. That sucks. I hope if you recondition them that you'll get a better and healthier spawn next time.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> How old were the fry when you fed them? *Feeding them too young can kill off a spawn*.....


??? How young is too young? I feed as soon as fry are free swimming.

1f2f:
1. Too young female often produce poor eggs/weak fry.
2. 3 days after free swimming may be too late to start feeding - making fry weak. Once their egg sacks (or what ever) are used up, they need to be fed.
3. I doubt it was caused by some sort of disease/bacteria, but it wouldn't hurt to take precautions.
4. I too find it difficult breeding with new clean water. It's easier to use old, aged water.

Sorry about your fry. Good luck next time.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

1fish2fish,

:*(

So sorry to hear about the fry!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I start feeding 2 days AFTER they are free swimming.....I use Walter worms...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I used walter worms with my previous spawns... one of my favorite foods.. but my cultures aren't ready for heavy feeding so I'm using VE in conjunction with the worms until the worms get going more.

This weekend I'll be setting up for another spawn... I'll either be using Dan/Venus again or I may try Russel/Katie again... I guess it'll depend on who looks in fighting shape.

Here's my other option I've been throwing around my head and I wanted to get y'alls opinions on.

Bowie..









And Katie.. (Who's a lot more multi now since this picture was taken)









Bowie is a proven breeder and proven father. He's the sire of my last spawn.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow Your Bowie looks like my Rama only my Rama's tail was damaged when he was shipped to the breeder i bought him from and also he needs a touch more love and attention just to get him back into his previous splendor.

Love your fish :-D


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Well Bowie doesn't look quite like that any more. He got a wicked case of fin rot after his last spawn and I had a helluva time getting it under control. Then Tallahasse got through a makeshift divider and they tore each other up again (although Bowie was far better off). His fins are growing back quite nicely and evenly though. I have some updated pics I need to upload.

As for katie.. take the colors that are on the fish in Martinismommy's avatar and you've got what she looks like now. She's amazing.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I've always liked Bowie...I was actually going to ask you if you were ever going to spawn him again LOL.

I would spawn Bowie and Katie...They're a GREAT pair. Both have nice form and finnage and great color. Go for it!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm really leaning towards him at the moment for two reasons. One I don't think a week is enough time for Dan to recuperate and spawn again and two because I still think Russell is a little too immature. Bowie is raring to go and Katie is still in condition from the last attempt.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not a breeder so my opinion may not be worth much lol but I'd try Bowe again. Like you said, he's a proven breeder and a good father and he produced some awesome babies with Lilly. I'm sure he'll produce some beauties with Katie.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd go with Bowie and Katie, even though I'm not a breeder. They look like a great pair.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess I'm a little biased where Bowie is concerned because he's the daddy of my babies. lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I've been meaning to update this but I keep forgetting.

None of the Dan babies survived unfortunately but I'm reconditioning the pair. I think it was velvet that got the kids because a couple days after removing him I noticed velvet on Dan. I'm not going to spawn him until he's cured.

The other spawn is doing well. I did the first actual water change last night and counted at least 20 babies in there. I meant to set up my BBS hatchery last night but forgot so I'll begin feeding BBS tomorrow. 

I'm going to be setting up another spawn tomorrow between Bowie and Katie but I'll start another thread for that one and just leave this thread for the Tallahassee spawn.


----------

